# Deadlift question?



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Just a quick one people, I've started adding deadlifts into my back routine, had to stop because of back injury

The question is, do you allow the plates to touch the floor on each rep, I've always got the bar off the floor and just before it touches the floor I bring it up again until I've completed my reps, is there any right or wrong way or any benefit to either style?


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

T100 said:


> Just a quick one people, I've started adding deadlifts into my back routine, had to stop because of back injury
> 
> The question is, do you allow the plates to touch the floor on each rep, I've always got the bar off the floor and just before it touches the floor I bring it up again until I've completed my reps, is there any right or wrong way or any benefit to either style?


depends if u have a back injury .. i would stop at the floor .. reset and go again to make sure form is on point


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

its a DEAD lift, if you arent dropping it to the floor then its not a dead lift. its some sort of strange pull thing that I am going to call Nigel.

SRS though yes, plates to the floor as you then use the full drive in your legs, I am sure doing what you are doing could cause some sort of injury.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Big ape said:


> depends if u have a back injury .. i would stop at the floor .. reset and go again to make sure form is on point


My back is OK at the minute, obviously feel it the next day as I haven't used certain muscles for over a year, I seem to be the only guy in the gym that keep the weight off the floor for the set


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

GGLynch89 said:


> its a DEAD lift, if you arent dropping it to the floor then its not a dead lift. its some sort of strange pull thing that I am going to call Nigel.
> 
> SRS though yes, plates to the floor as you then use the full drive in your legs, I am sure doing what you are doing could cause some sort of injury.


Probably why I'm the only guy that does it this way then haha, pulling a nigel


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

A deadlift is what it says... a 'dead' lift. So to do it as the name suggests you'd reset between each rep (put weight on floor and deload muscles, then go again).

Although there's nothing wrong in doing it another way as long as you understand what you're doing. Saying that, I don't really see the point in concentrating on the negative of a deadlift... it's all about the pull, overly controlling the negative just seems an extra way to injure yourself in my book.


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

T100 said:


> Probably why I'm the only guy that does it this way then haha, pulling a nigel


And thus "Pulling a Nigel" was created and used world wide.

Drive, Pull, Drop, Reset, Repeat bud. I love deadlifting its my fave execise.

EDIT: as above, when you are deadlifting 200KG, you are not going to want to ease that puppy back down, drop it like a big plate of drinks you was carrying for a chick you didnt think had a boyfriend but then turns to you and says "the pints for me fella"


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

higjacking this slightly, do you just drop it down then?

I've always lowered it down slowly then back up, never just dropping it down


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

2004mark said:


> A deadlift is what it says... a 'dead' lift. So to do it as the name suggests you'd reset between each rep (put weight on floor and deload muscles, then go again).
> 
> Although there's nothing wrong in doing it another way as long as you understand what you're doing. Saying that, I don't really see the point in concentrating on the negative of a deadlift... it's all about the pull, overly controlling the negative just seems an extra way to injure yourself in my book.


Yeah it all makes sense thinking about it, my thinking was keeping the muscles under strain with the weight throughout the set, I'll have to give it a try the non night way and see if it doesn't affect my back, cheers gents


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

you can do hanging deads but you need very good control to do them properly really and avoid any bounce. if you have a bad back then i would reset every rep anyways to make sure you are as safe as possible. if you are warming up with small plates then dont let it touch, just stop as if you had the full sized plates on to avoid over stretching and adding pressure


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> higjacking this slightly, do you just drop it down then?
> 
> I've always lowered it down slowly then back up, never just dropping it down


Ive always reset


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> higjacking this slightly, do you just drop it down then?
> 
> I've always lowered it down slowly then back up, never just dropping it down


I wouldn't just let go, but it's a controlled drop... not the traditional slow negative.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> higjacking this slightly, do you just drop it down then?
> 
> I've always lowered it down slowly then back up, never just dropping it down


Was you aware before this thread that you was actually pulling a Nigel?


----------



## MySuppCheck (Aug 3, 2014)

You've opened a deadlift can of worms! Dropping to the floor - as others have said, is what makes it a "dead" lift. No chance for you to "bounce" the weight. There's a reason the deadlift is considered one of, if not the best indicators of someones strength - there is no way to "cheat" the lift if it's off the floor


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> higjacking this slightly, do you just drop it down then?
> 
> I've always lowered it down slowly then back up, never just dropping it down


Low weight, controll but allways lower it down to floor to dead.

heavy, drop the thing.


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

2004mark said:


> Was you aware before this thread that you was actually pulling a Nigel?


 :lol: crying, oh god, I am going to use it at the gym tonight.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

2004mark said:


> Was you aware before this thread that you was actually pulling a Nigel?


I thought i was pulling a deadlift but gosh darn i was wrong.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Well I'm only lifting 120 which isn't great I know as I bench 100 +on a good day, only concern is the actual deloading on my back, I think most people who have back issues feel it in the initial loading part of a lift, big or small, I dropped my little girl down the toilet at the docs when lifting her and she's only 4 haha, how long between lifts then gents, 5 seconds or just when your set


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

GGLynch89 said:


> :lol: crying, oh god, I am going to use it at the gym tonight.


Put it in the ukm merchandise slogan thread, if the gear gets rolled out we will know what it means haha


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

T100 said:


> Well I'm only lifting 120 which isn't great I know as I bench 100 +on a good day, only concern is the actual deloading on my back, I think most people who have back issues feel it in the initial loading part of a lift, big or small, I dropped my little girl down the toilet at the docs when lifting her and she's only 4 haha, how long between lifts then gents, 5 seconds or just when your set


If I am going for reps it will be a up down up down up down as comfertably as possible.

Heavier I get more seconds, but I do try to keep a consistant flow, before your mind clocks on to what your doing to your body and sykes you out./


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Just trying to figure out if pulling a nigel is the best term

Given the up and down motion, maybe '*pumping a nigel*' would be a bit more accurate? :confused1:

eg. I pumped 10 heavy nigels last night


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

T100 said:


> Put it in the ukm merchandise slogan thread, if the gear gets rolled out we will know what it means haha


I have to go get a vest made, just a man with a bar down my his shins, and the words "Pulling a Fckin Nigel ent I"


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

2004mark said:


> Just trying to figure out if pulling a nigel is the best term
> 
> Given the up and down motion, maybe '*pumping a nigel*' be a bit more accurate? :confused1:
> 
> eg. I pumped 10 heavy nigels last night


I aint going round with a top on saying "I am pumping Nigel" any time soon mate, :lol:

Fking hellllll


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Gym time Gents, going to pump some Nigels, real heavy ones!!!


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Can't wait to pull some Nigel's for back day :lol:


----------



## Sway12 (Oct 29, 2013)

Do rack pulls instead


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

Have you seen the way Dorian Yates does them and coaches people to do them?

He lowers the bar to the middle of his shins,then comes back up,again.This keeps the stress on the lower back and not the hamstrings.( his words,not mine,but I agree with him!)

I do a set of these,with a lighter weight,after 3 sets of "normal" dead lifts.

You can really feel the pump in your lower back.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Chrisallan said:


> Have you seen the way Dorian Yates does them and coaches people to do them?
> 
> He lowers the bar to the middle of his shins,then comes back up,again.This keeps the stress on the lower back and not the hamstrings.( his words,not mine,but I agree with him!)
> 
> ...


This is exactly what I felt just after doing them and the next days also, my lower back is where I had trouble, I was glad I felt the muscles had been worked without the pain I would get just picking up my shoes


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

I always seem to struggle on the negative movement of the rep. It seemed the negative that caused me the back ache rather than the positive.

After reading this it seems I can to lower it quicker and just concentrate on the positive pull.


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

You can do it however you want to do it.

lifting and dropping to the floor each time will bring other muscles in to the mix - hams, glutes etc

lifting and lowering just below the knee/upper shin keeps tension only on the back and takes hams/glutes out of the mix

I tend to do the latter because my legs take enough of a beating on leg day!


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

T100 said:


> Just a quick one people, I've started adding deadlifts into my back routine, had to stop because of back injury
> 
> The question is, do you allow the plates to touch the floor on each rep, I've always got the bar off the floor and just before it touches the floor I bring it up again until I've completed my reps, is there any right or wrong way or any benefit to either style?


if strength is the goal and your weak off the floor then reset with each rep.

if strength is the goal and you have a weak lockout then touch and go can be helpful.

if size is the goal then use touch and go for increased time under tension.

the first rep always makes the following reps easier, you body will find its strongest place to start the pull from once you lower the bar after the first rep.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

shadow4509 said:


> You can do it however you want to do it.
> 
> lifting and dropping to the floor each time will bring other muscles in to the mix - hams, glutes etc
> 
> ...





gaz90 said:


> if strength is the goal and your weak off the floor then reset with each rep.
> 
> if strength is the goal and you have a weak lockout then touch and go can be helpful.
> 
> ...


Nice one cheers gents, I will try mix it up and see what works best, I seem weakest getting it off the floor so maybe best dropping to the floor each rep to strengthen that part of the lift


----------

